# Need help diagnosing Silvia not pumping water.



## Jake max (Sep 24, 2014)

Hey everyone, first timer here so excuse any faux-pas*.*



*
What's happening*:

My Silvia turns on and heats up as it always has. There's water in the boiler and when I switch it to the steam wand, the pressure from the steam still pushes the steam out of the wand when opened with the wand knob. I've descaled and cleaned it regularly along with making sure the boiler is never without water. When I hit the pump switch, the machine makes no indication that the pump is even getting any power-no sound or visual cues at all. Is there a known fix for this?


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm stating the obvious but have you opened her up and checked all connections are good?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Sounds as if it could be the pump, check for voltage across the terminals at the pump. If there is voltage at these terminals looks like pump has failed. If no voltage at pump terminals check back for loose /burnt connections also check switch.


----------



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

Is the pump primed and is there water in the tube from the tank?

When you click the switch is ther absolutely no sound at all or just a quiet buzz? Could the pump just need priming?

If you open up the top you could check the connections also at the back of the switch if there is no activity whatsoever....does the Orange light come on on the switch?


----------

